# How long does film developer last?



## pilotgirl2007

I have some dev that I mixed up in april...and a roll of film that i haven't deved yet. Is the dev still good, should I go out and get new to mix up? Thanks : )


----------



## JC1220

Depends on what it is.  What does the manufacturer say?

You could do a test roll, but if you really care about whats on the film, mix fresh each time and use it within 30 days.


----------



## garboui

i have had sudccess in that past with using film dev thats been used a few times and then sat for about 2 months in the past (ilford chem and film). although i have had film with older devoloper come out almost hazy like it wasnt processed long enough.

the bottom line: if you care about whats on the roll, just mix up some fresh chem for the couple bucks it will cost. letting a couple bucks in chem get in the way of a possible lost keeper is not worth it IMO


----------



## Easy_Target

Yep, I'd rather just use fresh chemicals rather than risk losing the roll.


----------



## christopher walrath

Test it if it's a lot or if you mind making more possibly unnecessarily.  I have some HC110 'B' since May.  Still going strong.  Course I have it in a gallon brown plastic jug and when it gets low I mix two or three liters in on top of what's left.  Not worried about strength as I only one shot anyway.


----------

